
Falcon Heavy, SpaceX’s Giant Rocket, Awaits Launch with Large Satellite - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/10/science/falcon-heavy-launch-spacex.html
======
js2
May not launch tonight due to upper atmosphere wind shear:

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1116110823015849985](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1116110823015849985)

------
pinewurst
Now officially delayed til 4/11 @ 8:32 Eastern.

